# Help with chinese carbon 26" build



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

After reading through a bunch of threads on the 26" Chinese frames, I've decided it looks like a reasonable plan for my 11yo son's next bike, given that I have some decent, if not exceedingly lightweight, 26" components already (FOX FLOAT 32, sun ringle black flag tubeless, maxxis Ardents) and a bunch of random stuff lying around.

A few questions I was hoping you all could help with, keeping in mind that I'd like to spend less than $500 on frame and new components:

1) There are at least three identical spec frames on Aliexpress in descending price:> Tideace (298), BXT (250), Carbomania (238). Are these the same? 

2) I'm really not sure about what to do with the drivetrain. I have a nearly new X.7 39-26 crankset which would need to be shortened (so buying taps/bits), and an 8spd 11-34 deore rear. Are these usable or do I really need to drop a bunch on a 1x and/or convert the sram crankset to 1x? PS: I know nothing about chainline. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Check this thread out. A few of us have already gone thru this.

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/tideace-fm-m001-14-26er-carbon-ht-build-1028372.html


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

I was thinking in the same way, after looking a lot, i ended on getting my 11 years son a Scott Genius Small, he love it, is just a bit on the big size for him but he will have a bike for a lot of years. he has 1x11 32T front 46T full XT.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

A friend of mine recently did a Tideace 29er build, and I just did a BXT 29er build for my son (extremely tall 14 yr old), I don't think those brands are all the same. I went with BXT for the threaded BB and larger 31.6 seatpost (more dropper options), the build went great, I posted a bit about it on the 29er bikes page. Last summer my then 9 yr old daughter and I did a 13" frame 26er build for her, I found an aluminum Access (with rear disc mount) frame for something like $30 on craigslist, it's a light aluminum frame and a good ride, - but probably a pound heavier than a Chinese 26er frame, still with a rigid carbon fork we got it to 22 pounds (coincidentally the same as the XL 29er for my son with a SID...). I kept the Access 3x for her, we converted from 3x to 1x for my son, I think if the bolt pattern is right you can easily put the 1x chainring on with the proper length bolts, then the rear der has to be built right to take the bigger cassette cogs. 
The bxt 29er I bought has routing for a front der, - I think if I were you I'd make my life easy and keep it 2x8 and use more of your existing parts, converting to 1x would be easy to do later on, and should shave off a pound.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

I realize that in general these brands or re-brands have different models, but these three are identical specs and look the same in pictures. 
Carbomania
Tideace
BXT

The BXT and Carbomania are almost certainly the same as they use the same pictures. The Tideace has identical specs and also looks the same but has a small variance in weight and specifies Toray 800 Carbon (BXT says T800, Carbomania doesn't specify). The only question for me is what accounts for the $50-60 price difference. Are they QC rejects?

Carbomania/BXT claims 1098 +/- 20g, while Tideace lists 1200+/-50g. Very strange.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Desertride said:


> I realize that in general these brands or re-brands have different models, but these three are identical specs and look the same in pictures.
> Carbomania
> Tideace
> BXT
> ...


Looks like these are "Trading Companies" buying the same frame and marking them up.

Buyer beware, purchase from the vendor with the best reviews via google searches! Tideace seems to have a good reputation.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

These are open mold frames. The IP for the design of the frame is open and a joint effort. The Chinese don't view IP like we do in the west. They agree on a design and then they all make said frame and sell. Customize here and there, with the real difference being the changes that each factory makes.

Tideace has options for paint which is a plus. Carbo has two sizes 14in XS and 16in S. I rather like the 16in sizing, if the kid is tall enough it could last a bit longer. I would have opted for the 16in size if I had a time machine. The Tideace weight is not accurate btw, as frame weight is around 1100 grams as measured by myself and other owners. There's a pic of one on a scale in the link I posted above.

Also, the FM-001 being carbon it has the benefit of a short head tube which means the cockpit will not be stupid high. The downside to this is that tapered forks with alu steerers will not fit since the headtube is so short. If you didn't know, the taper gradient between carbon steerer and alu steerer is very different with carbon having a quick transition from the lower taper of 1.5 to the upper 1 1/8. Carbon tapered steerers slide in w/o a prob. Alu however have a very gradual taper which means the steerer is too wide at the upper bearing so you won't be able to slide the upper headtube bearing down the steerer! 

Easy fix is use a straight steerer and a 1.5in lower race or go carbon steerer.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I can only offer that the BXT 29er hardtail frame in XL is 3 pounds even, - I would expect your 26er to be less than that. We also did a BXT carbon seatpost (less than $20 on ebay, 2 week delivery from china), it has held up great for 4 hrs of riding so far, my kid is only 140 pounds, but I rode it some too tonight. I would trust those seatposts for lighter riders, in 31.6 anyway.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

thesmokingman said:


> Also, the FM-001 being carbon it has the benefit of a short head tube which means the cockpit will not be stupid high. The downside to this is that tapered forks with alu steerers will not fit since the headtube is so short. If you didn't know, the taper gradient between carbon steerer and alu steerer is very different with carbon having a quick transition from the lower taper of 1.5 to the upper 1 1/8. Carbon tapered steerers slide in w/o a prob. Alu however have a very gradual taper which means the steerer is too wide at the upper bearing so you won't be able to slide the upper headtube bearing down the steerer!
> 
> Easy fix is use a straight steerer and a 1.5in lower race or go carbon steerer.


Yikes, somehow I missed this vital piece of information! If I can't use my existing tapered Float 32 on the frame then it changes the equation completely and may put the build out of my price range.

I do have a 26" manitou minute 100mm with a straight steerer that I could use, but It's now on my commuter.

I wouldn't mind ordering a a carbon fork for the commuter and putting the minute on the kids bike, but I have no clue where to even begin finding a carbon chinese fork that works.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Desertride said:


> I wouldn't mind ordering a a carbon fork for the commuter and putting the minute on the kids bike, but I have no clue where to even begin finding a carbon chinese fork that works.


You'll need to elaborate on this commuter ride?

100mm straight carbon fork...


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

I still haven't ordered the frame, though I did order a chinese carbon fork for my commuter. This gives me the option of putting a circa 2013 manitou minute pro on the bike with the help of a reducer.

Alternately, I'm wondering there is a different, perhaps slightly larger frame available that will take a normal tapered steerer? I think It would be easier to get the Fox 32 to work for my son, while the minute would probably need a new neg spring. And I have some time before my almost 12 yo son actually outgrows his current 24". What is the minimum head tube height that will accept an aluminum tapered steerer tube?

For instance, in the 15.5 size of this 27.5 frame the head tube is 110. How would that frame look with 26" wheels for a kid?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Desertride said:


> What is the minimum head tube height that will accept an aluminum tapered steerer tube?
> 
> For instance, in the 15.5 size of this 27.5 frame the head tube is 110. How would that frame look with 26" wheels for a kid?


That's dependent upon the tapered steerer. The Tideace has a 95mm headtube length. Measure your tapered steerer from the crown race to where the tapered transition ends. On my alu SID, the transition from tapered to straight is higher than the top of the Tideace headtube. I never measured it to be precise but it was like half an inch or so by memory so I could be way off. That said, you'll want a 10mm or so leeway for the bearing height itself, ie. you want a straight steerer section where the bearing fits into the frame.

Hmm, let me see... I checked out the specs or I should say Fox's technical drawings and the taper section is only 80mm. It doesn't differentiate between carbon or alu steerers so it looks like you will have room to spare with a Fox tapered fork. I would still measure and check your year fork to be sure before ordering.


----------



## bikingben8000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Can anyone please recommend a 1.5 lower race for a straight steerer fork that would work with the BXT/Tideace headset, that comes supplied with their 14 inch carbon 26er?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

bikingben8000 said:


> Can anyone please recommend a 1.5 lower race for a straight steerer fork that would work with the BXT/Tideace headset, that comes supplied with their 14 inch carbon 26er?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ben


Not sure where you can find them on their own, but I've had good luck in the past with the insert adapter style like this -- the advantage being that you just toss than on the fork and slip whatever 1.5" crown race came with the headset:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32898172179.html


----------



## StanfordRacer (Sep 29, 2008)

bikingben8000 said:


> Can anyone please recommend a 1.5 lower race for a straight steerer fork that would work with the BXT/Tideace headset, that comes supplied with their 14 inch carbon 26er?


I'm also interested in this. I don't have my frame yet, but I was wondering if something like this would work:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001135511377.html

This isn't what you were asking for, but this would work for someone with a 1 1/8 headset:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001630597625.html


----------



## atothez2 (Nov 4, 2020)

bikingben8000 said:


> Can anyone please recommend a 1.5 lower race for a straight steerer fork that would work with the BXT/Tideace headset, that comes supplied with their 14 inch carbon 26er?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ben


I believe someone wrote in the Tideace thread that the FSA crown reducer worked. Ive got one sitting here to try when the frame finally comes in.


----------



## bikingben8000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Seems promising, much appreciated - please confirm when you can try it out. Seems my frame will arrive in a few weeks - gonna be a rush to build before xmas! Whilst I’m here, anybody been able to find a decent short crank / BB92 compatable on Aliexpress? I’m struggling. I’d really like to get an SRAM eagle 12 speed on it, so the SX 155mm would be perfect, but cannot find anyone (globally!) who’s selling them...

Cheers

Ben


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

The Suntour Zeron at 152mm are in stock.



bikingben8000 said:


> Seems promising, much appreciated - please confirm when you can try it out. Seems my frame will arrive in a few weeks - gonna be a rush to build before xmas! Whilst I'm here, anybody been able to find a decent short crank / BB92 compatable on Aliexpress? I'm struggling. I'd really like to get an SRAM eagle 12 speed on it, so the SX 155mm would be perfect, but cannot find anyone (globally!) who's selling them...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ben


----------

